
Ask HN: Open Source Project for Udemy/Coursera Functionality - benkarst
I was wondering if there are any good open source projects for premium learning platforms like Udemy and Coursera.
======
twunde
If you want to build your own LMS (Learning Management System) the EdX
platform is opensource: [https://github.com/edx/](https://github.com/edx/)

